# Has anyone bought Finnex led light from aquavibrant.com?



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

Is it safe?

I wanted to buy for my betta's 5.5 gallon tank a finnex stingray aquarium led light from Amazon, but it wont let me buy it from where I live. So I've been looking at finnex's website and it directs me to go to aquavibrant.com. 

I was wondering if has anyone bought stuff there and is it safe.

Thank you!


----------



## Slaz (Sep 8, 2014)

What exactly are you worried about. It appears legit; and the fact they use PayPal is good. I personally try not to buy from anyone unless they deal with Paypal.


----------



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

I just don't like to shop online that's not from amazon.com. But I already created a PayPal account. I was just asking since I'm new to shopping online.


----------



## Slaz (Sep 8, 2014)

manami said:


> I just don't like to shop online that's not from amazon.com. But I already created a PayPal account. I was just asking since I'm new to shopping online.


Generally; anything that is supported by PayPal is good/legit. I could be wrong; but I think that if anything goes wrong with an order that is supported by PayPal; they will assist in making it right!


----------



## KaisynKai (Mar 5, 2015)

Slaz said:


> Generally; anything that is supported by PayPal is good/legit. I could be wrong; but I think that if anything goes wrong with an order that is supported by PayPal; they will assist in making it right!


agreed


----------



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

Oh, that's good to know! Let's hope the top lid I ordered last night fit on his tank. If it fits then I'll get the finnex led light!


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

I bought the Planted+ Clip-on light from AquaVibrant a few weeks ago. Everything went well. It's Finnex's own shop so it's legit.


----------



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

Ok! I believe those finnex stingray works well for low light plant, right? I just want my betta tank to look brighter. It only looks brightest in the middle of the tank and dark on left and right side of the tank = /.


----------



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

I have a quick question! I'm ready to buy a led light for my betta tank (the glass top lid fits!) but I was wondering if it gets too hot the finnex stingray led light if I put it resting on top of the glass top lid without the clips of the led light?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I have been using the Finnex Stingray. Bought from Aquavibrant and was extremely pleased with both the product and the Customer Service.

I have two 20", two 30", one 16" and one 12". I use the 30" without the legs with no heat problems. All my plants are low-medium light.

If you email Aquavibrant with tank measurements (especially distance from substrate to light) and plants you have they will tell you which size light to get.


----------



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

Ok. I believe for my betta tank (a 5.5 gallon tank) would work the finnex stingray 16".

I received today the glass top lid for my 5.5 betta tank (one day late of the supposed shipping date) and it fits OK. I still need to do a little adjustment so that it sits perfectly on top of the tank. But for what I want to use it for (for the finnex light) it's perfect!


----------



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

I'll email them to make sure I made the right purchase.


----------



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

Sorry to triple post, but isn't it weird that I received a glass top lid with a different brand name? In the box that came with the top lid it says that it's a "Perfecto" brand and not a "marineland"?

Are they the same company? Marineland and perfecto?


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

manami said:


> Sorry to triple post, but isn't it weird that I received a glass top lid with a different brand name? In the box that came with the top lid it says that it's a "Perfecto" brand and not a "marineland"?
> 
> Are they the same company? Marineland and perfecto?


Yep, same company - Perfecto Manufacturing (branded as Marineland). Those canopies will fit the TopFin brand of 5.5g tanks.


----------



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

It fits! Now I wait for the led light to ship! = D


----------



## Betaphototramp (Apr 13, 2014)

Finnex and Aquavibrant are safe sites. I have bought the lighting for all my tanks from them and have never had any problems. from time of purchase to the time of delivery was less than I expected. The lighting came with no damage, delivered on time. and was exactly what I expected. I will always recommend Finnex for lighting solutions.


----------



## Betaphototramp (Apr 13, 2014)

Marineland is owned by American Pet and their brands in aquarium supplies include Perfecto, Tetra, and Marineland, along with many other brands.


----------



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

Oh, I didn't knew that! Thank you for the info! When the finnex light arrives I'll post a picture here = ).


----------



## Betaphototramp (Apr 13, 2014)

Betaphototramp said:


> Marineland is owned by American Pet and their brands in aquarium supplies include Perfecto, Tetra, and Marineland, along with many other brands.


I made a very big mistake in saying Marineland is owned by American Pet . The Name is actually United Pet. And they do own quit a lot of pet supply companies.


----------



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

Ah, ok. Don't worry about it = ).

I received my finnex stingray led light today. It's so briiight! (To me at least). Comparing how it used to look like with the led that came with the tank. I can never take a good picture of Moonlight without him swimming left and right!

But what a difference the tank looks!

Before (first pic) and After (second pic)


----------



## JDAquatics (Jan 16, 2015)

looks very nice! Finnex are real nice light fixtures.


----------



## Betaphototramp (Apr 13, 2014)

Tank looks great Manami. And yes there is one heck of a difference. The difference being Where you only had 2 LED lights in the tank top, which really doesn't even qualify as low light in my book. Kits are put together with the least amount of expense and the bear minimum to get some one started. The manufactures know after a while you will be investing more money (hopefully in their products)if you continue in this hobby. For some of us it has become more passion than hobby. I love it when company comes and I get to show off my tanks and the beauty they hold inside. A lot of my friends have started after seeing my tanks and we now have more than friendship in common. My wife figures its better for me to spend money on my tanks than other vices I could have gotten into. LOL


----------



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

Haha! It's not so bad spending money on making an aquarium tank look beautiful. It's also rewarding seeing the fish explore the plants and just swim around. The finnex light (and I'm sure other good led light brands as well) help make a tank look beautiful with their great quality lights. = )


----------



## Betaphototramp (Apr 13, 2014)

manami said:


> Haha! It's not so bad spending money on making an aquarium tank look beautiful. It's also rewarding seeing the fish explore the plants and just swim around. The finnex light (and I'm sure other good led light brands as well) help make a tank look beautiful with their great quality lights. = )


I have to agree on all counts There are many ways to make a house, Apt, or Dorm room, look nice. But when you add the beauty of a natural tank and The beauty that nature has given us, plus the family and friends to enjoy, now that makes it a home. Everything we do to make a beautiful tank, and a great environment for our charges makes us the Keepers, and as Keepers our job is to learn and apply the knowledge so that our charges are given the very best of care.
I once made a pledge to give the greatest care and comfort to my charges. That I do with pride in my Keeping, and pride in my charges. I give them the best care and they give me beauty and a sense of worth in their world and mine.


----------



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

Well said it!


----------



## Betaphototramp (Apr 13, 2014)

And well meant. Thank you.


----------



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

Your welcome!


----------



## KaisynKai (Mar 5, 2015)

i have a finnex sting ray 36 inch across 2 tanks that are side by side and I love it


----------



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

Cool! I can't stop staring at my tank XD.


----------



## KaisynKai (Mar 5, 2015)

manami said:


> Cool! I can't stop staring at my tank XD.


I do the same thing


----------

